# Sp/so - Because Nobody Cares



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

It's interesting to read that. I'm male and have times where I can be rather bubbly and often am pretty energetic.
There's about as much downtime, more with the former than the latter.
The only times it seems like I'm less into something than I really am are when I'm trying not to be misleading and overstating things or when for whatever reason, people come to pre emptive conclusions about what I would think of something.
If my opinion on something is meh, my reaction will be meh.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

All right everyone,

Thank you for your vocal participation in choosing the clan colors. I have heard your words and listened. 

*Our official new colors are tie-dye with a hint of obscure animal. *​
To kick off the start of a new chapter in PerC's history, my friend Bambi has offered to model the new clan uniform:






​
Please feel free to leave her a nice thank you message on her yelp page: www.yelp.com/biz/whatwontido




On to other business: I have decided that a dictatorship, while self-gratifying, is too time-consuming. As leader of the clan and a type three, I feel it is only appropriate that I delegate authority and take all the resulting credit. 

As a result, we are now holding an open call for leadership positions. I've listed them below. If you are interested in one, or feel like nominating someone, please submit a post with the position, name, and why you (or they) deserve the position. Nominations will be tallied at the end and winners chosen for each role. 

*Nines, please do not apply. I want to take credit for your work, not be forced to do it when you can't be bothered.* 


*
POSITIONS:*


*PRESIDENT:* (already filled by me, but you can apply so I know who to eliminate)

*VP-NOT-SO-GOOD-AS-ME:* 

*SEXRETARY:*

*TREASURER: *

*TIE-DYE MASCOT:*

*FANGIRL #1:*

*FANGIRL #2:*

*JANITOR:*

*ARCH-ENEMY-OF-CLAN:* 
(sx-doms are encouraged to apply for this)​

Those are all the positions. Sp/so types will be given higher priority for a position despite the public vote tally because I said so. 

If you have any questions, don't ask. 

Results will be tallied when I feel like it. 

*Good luck!*


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

What has stoicism got to do with SP/SO? Anyone? I thought more warm would be a better description of some SP/SO's although yes, some are more stoic. I think stoicness is more 1, 3, 5, 9 orientated.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> What has stoicism got to do with SP/SO? Anyone? I thought more warm would be a better description of some SP/SO's although yes, some are more stoic. I think stoicness is more 1, 3, 5, 9 orientated.


Nothing. Stoicism is unrelated, and definitely not a sure-fire indicator of the health of an sp-dom.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

One of the bubbliest people I know are So/Sp. My mother I think is Sp/So and she is not stoic at all. XD Or maybe she's So/Sp? Instincts are just a matter of where we focus our energy. Stoicism isn't all that related. I can be stoic myself, but I'm also one hyper motherfucker.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Can I be an honorary Sp/So? because So/Sxs don't have a cool thread like this one.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

TreasureTower said:


> Can I be an honorary Sp/So? because So/Sxs don't have a cool thread like this one.


That depends. How well can you say "Yes, Master"? >


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> All right everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your vocal participation in choosing the clan colors. I have heard your words and listened.
> 
> ...


So I'm not even allowed to nominate myself for Clan sleep expert? :-(


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

*infiltrates thread*

*MASSIVE HUG ATTACK*


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll claim any lurker position available.. Because who has time for investing oneself in groups; better to just pop in when you want to! 

Sp/so out~


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure if I'm sp/so but I know I'm sx-last. I'll just say that I am for the purposes of this thread. 

I hereby nominate myself for the position of President Vice-President. I'm deserving of this position because I'm an engineer, so just trust me. Also, I know how to make good chili. :happy:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> That depends. How well can you say "Yes, Master"? >












Will this do?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Marlowe said:


> *ARCH-ENEMY-OF-CLAN:*


S'up.










In my spare time I enjoy removing all food labels from the pantries of any Sp/So I come across, then over-hug them when they get annoyed at their catfood casserole attempts.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> I officially declare this thread sacred ground for all sp/so types on this forum. Because we continue to prevail despite the lack of forum fan service other instincts (*sx*cough*doms*cough*) receive.
> Clan colors, manifesto, and annual budget coming soon. Stay tuned.


first off. Sx doms get more attention because we demand it, not because we deserve more :tongue:
secondly, feeling like you're constantly starved of energy unless you are slaking your lust (sexual lust or otherwise) is not all it's cracked up to be. 

logically, Sp dom seems like the most ideal subtype to me


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Sonny said:


> In my spare time I enjoy removing all food labels from the pantries of any Sp/So I come across, then over-hug them when they get annoyed at their catfood casserole attempts.


I always knew you had a bit of an evil-bastardy streak in you. :dry:

Fortunately your charming streak is much wider so it tends to hide that. :wink:


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's a lot of random Instinct Variant Info. I resonated with most of the Sp/So stuff.

Socionics - the16types.info - Notes on the instincts 



Has anyone ever had that feeling where they needed to be nice to someone they just met but felt awkward later because their niceness wasn't authentic? 

I was wondering if that's a conflict with So or does it have to do with something else?


----------

